# XXL 6 Weeks



## budtender (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to be harvesting in about 2 weeks. I Can't wait to smoke something new, the ol White Russian just isn't what it use to be, you know what I mean.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lookin' good :banana:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2011)

They look nice and green and healthy.  However, I do think that they look like they have more than 2 weeks left.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2011)

Very pretty plants, is it satvia dom?


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree. Looks like you have 4-6 weeks to go


----------

